#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-18
<pikanso> hello
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-20
<RaMe_Mc> hola a todos
<fefa> buenos dias
<pedro_> holas fefa
<pedro_> que tal?¡
<fefa> hola pedro_ muerta de tuto y tu?
<arvaro> hola
<arvaro> fefa me cuenta marco que hoy mañana renunciara alguien de por alla
<fefa> ah siii?
<fefa> cuenta cuenta
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> por interno:p
<pedro_> fefa: en las mismas :-P
<caravena> Hola, soy caravena, y me había ausentado un tiempo por X(s) motivos. De apoco me iré reintegrando.  Disculpas por retirarme sin avisar. Saludos.
<caravena> Conocí a Cristian Virtual acá
<caravena> En Iquique
<caravena> Con su amiga
<caravena> Me retiro saludos
<arvaro> jajaja
<fefa> asi nomas
<fefa> yaaa
<fefa> van a dejar a johny herrera q viaje a brasil
<fefa> q oonda
<fefa> :p
<c3959> hola!
<fefa> volviendo rebotando dle almuerzo
<fefa> :p
<fefa> okey thanks for the notice :)
<pedro_> hahah
<pedro_> yo comi la wea mas mala del mundo
<fefa> yo me comi un sandwich  peruano
<fefa> maravilloooooooooooso
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-21
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> wena wena
<danielgc> wena wena como estay pedro_ ?
<pedro_> danielgc: bien todo y tu ?
<pedro_> danielgc: manda el resumen de tu charla porfa :-)
<danielgc> pedro_ bien gracias aca en la pega, pedro mañana te envio el resumen de la charla que aun no la termino :9
<danielgc> fefa ping
<fefa> ?
<danielgc> fefa hola como estas?
<fefa> hola bien y tu?
<danielgc> fefa bien gracias, este año pensaba si damos una charla a duo sobre diseño al igual q el añopasado que opinas?
<fefa> dale
<danielgc> fefa super!! :) yo mañana voy a trabajar en el resumen para que despues consolidemos los reumenes y luego lo enviamos
<fefa> okas
<c3959> consulta, alguien vio el correo de la lista de sebastian p.?
<fefa> nop
<fefa>  q dijo?
<fefa> lo reviso altri
<c3959> fefa: creo que ya es prudente o dar una fecha de si o informarle de un no
<c3959> como que se ha dilatado el demasia el asunto :-(
<fefa> demas con el finde largo entre medio como q se dilato
<pedro_> danielgc: fefa piensen que es resumen pa publicar en la pagina :-P
<pedro_> asi que no le pongan taaanto color
<danielgc> pedro_ okidoki :)
<pedro_> gracias cauros :-)
<fefa> aburriiiiiiiidaaaaaaaaa
<pedro_> somos 2
<fefa> y aqui parece q un equipo se ira mas temprano pq esta todo muerto
<fefa> a mi nome han dich nada
<pedro_> shuu
<danielgc> yo ya estoy sacando las zapatillas con clavos :-)
<fefa> chiuu ami me queda igual
<fefa> ojala nso dejen irnos luego
<fefa> esta todo muerto aqui
<fefa> no hay ningun jefe de hecho
<fefa> esta robinson y se anda paseando el gerente y l dueño
<fefa> y nadie mas
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> todos los jefes de cuenta estan desaparecidos:p
<pedro_> aca varios pidieron el dia libre
<pedro_> y algunos se fueron a 'reunion'
<pedro_> :-P
<danielgc> aca igual pero a mi no me dieron :(  por q en Oct salgo de vacaciones :)
<fefa> wojoooo nos vamos
<fefa> :p
<fefa> chauss
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-22
<alex9> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-09-17
<Desadaptao> joder casi 3 meses sin entrar a esta sala y veo que sigue igual............. jajajaja     en absoluto silencio
#ubuntu-cl 2017-09-21
<quodvis> hola
